# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Riian joukkoliikenne

## antti

Käväisin huvikseni parin yön matkalla Riiassa, eläkevaarilla kun on aikaa. Octopustravel.com sivulta sai varattua edullisesti majapaikan. Liikennelaitos eli Rigas Satiksme on antanut konduktööreille kalossin kuvan ahteriin ja raitsikassa rahamatkustajan pitää mennä vetovaunuun ja maksaa kuskille 50 santimia eli siinä 75 centtiä, lipun kuski teki hienolla hipaisunäyttöisellä koneella ja ilmeisesti siinä olisi ollut tunnin vaihtoaikakin. Uusia  kaksiakselisia Skoda-trollikoita näytti olevan melkein joka toinen nähty trollikka, niitten lisäksi oli  joukossa toki vanhempia Skodia sekä Ganz-Solariksia. Linja-autoasema on aina tosi mielenkiintoinen paikka, tiistai viikonpäivänä 21:25 Ecolinesin Pietarin vuorolla oli peräti kolme täyttä Neoplania, melko hyvää liikennettä toisinsanoen. Kaukoliikenne on Latviassa aika raaásti kilpailutettu, Nordeka on napsinyt liikennettä naapureilta tosi paljon ollen nyt ilmeisesti parin sadan auton talo. Ecolines eli virallisesti Norma-A on myös hamstrannut Latvian sisäistä liikennettä. Kansainvälisillä vuoroilla näkee firman autoissa ainakin Latvian, Venäjän ja Ukrainan kilpiä, ja kuulemma firman omistus on Armeniassa. Liepajas Autobusu Parkas ajaa nyt myös Riiasta itään. Bauskaan ajaa Blagovest Tur. Kaluston parantunut taso oikein pistää silmään, uutta Setraa, Neopania sekä uudehkoja uittoautoja ihan vilisi. Saa suomalaiset kohta lähteä hankkimaan kaluston nuorennosta sieltä päin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Varhaisempi matkaraportti Riiasta

Mielenkiintoista kuulla miten liikenne on kehittynyt. Pianhan pitäisi kai tulla matalalattiaisia Skoda-raitiovaunuja.

----------


## Albert

> Pianhan pitäisi kai tulla matalalattiaisia Skoda-raitiovaunuja.


Ovatkohan ne matalalattiavaunujen vaatimat ratatyöt edistyneet?
Viime kesänä ei näyttänyt siltä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muistaakseni ainakin alkuperäinen ajatus oli, että matalalattiakalustolle muutettaisiin alkuvaiheessa yhden linjan rata, tarkoitus oli kai muuttaa Juglan linja 6. En tiedä tämän hetken tilannetta, itse olen viimeksi käynyt Riiassa 2006.

----------


## antti

Tuli taas käväistyä Riiassa ja raitiovaunussa on lipun hinta nyt 70 santimia, jos ostaa lipun kuskilta, 50 santimia olisi ollut ennalta ostettuna. Mutta bussiasemalla on laitoksen kioski, mistä sai 24 tunnin lipun 1,90 latia eli vajaa 3 euroa. Matkalla lentokentälle sattui tarkastus kohdalle: ensin näytettiin pysäytysmerkki ajoneuvoilla ajo kielletty lätkällä ja sitten neljä äijää tuli autoon ja tarkastivat liput. Minun kohdalla tarkastaja sanoi"jess", mitä se sitten tarkoittikin. Ulkona oli tarkastuspaikalla vielä kaksi poliisiakin jotain kai varmistamassa. Perillä kysyin kuskilta paljonko olisi sakko ollut, vastaus 20 latia eli noin 30 euroa. Erikoisen näynkin näin, linjoilla 9 ja 27 ajettiin osa matkasta sähköllä ja 13.janvara ielalla olikin Skoda-Iveco-trollikoissa sarvet alhaalla, ei ollut edes ilmajohtojakaan sen puoleen.Ääni kuulosti dieseliltä, eli oliko nämä jonkinlaisia duobusseja vai mitä.    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/32863885-211_94993

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ääni kuulosti dieseliltä, eli oliko nämä jonkinlaisia duobusseja vai mitä.


http://www.skoda.cz/en/skoda-holding...us-aid748.html

Eli diesel-generaattori.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Erikoisen näynkin näin, linjoilla 9 ja 27 ajettiin osa matkasta sähköllä ja 13.janvara ielalla olikin Skoda-Iveco-trollikoissa sarvet alhaalla, ei ollut edes ilmajohtojakaan sen puoleen.Ääni kuulosti dieseliltä, eli oliko nämä jonkinlaisia duobusseja vai mitä.    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/32863885-211_94993


Duobusseiksi juurikin tuollaisia kutsutaan. Kuten Vesa totesi, tämä duobussi toimii dieselsähköperiaatteella silloin, kun ei oteta virtaa ajolangasta. Olemassahan on muunkinlaisia duoautoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli taas käväistyä Riiassa...


Näitkö ajossa yhtään uutta Skodan ratikkaa?

Antero

----------


## antti

Olivat mielestäni kaikki niitä ihan perinteellisiä raitiovaunuja

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Riikassa oli jo silloin 2006 siellä vieraillessani tarkoitus yhdistää Väinäjoen länsipuolen trollikkaverkko sillan päästä rautatieasemalle mutta ikävää, että tämä on tehty duobussivirityksellä. Ilmajohdotus olisi todennäköisesti maksanut enintään saman verran kuin dieselgeneraattorit. Mutta, olosuhteet ovat toki Riikassa erikoiset ja on voinut olla helpompi saada rahaa bussihankintaan kuin johtimiin. Byrokratia ja korruptio ovat Latviassa melkoisia, ja lisäksi EU-rahoituksessa on omia erikoisuuksiaan. Siitä huolimatta Riikan joukkoliikenne on kohtuullisen laadukasta vaikkapa Liettuaan verrattuna, mutta ymmärrän hyvin että kehityshankkeisiin on monta laittamassa keppiä rattaisiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaikille, jotka eivät ole käyneet Riiassa, on tässä lyhyt tietopaketti kaupungin joukkoliikenteestä. Ja suosittelen kaikille ehdottomasti Riiassa vierailua, myös muutenkin, kuin pelkästään joukkoliikenteen takia.

Riian joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluu 53 bussilinjaa, 19 johdinautolinjaa, 9 raitiovaunulinjaa sekä yksityisten yhtiöiden hoitamat minibussit. Joukkoliikennettä hoitaa Riian kaupungin "Rīgas satiksme" -yhtiö. Viime vuonna joukkoliikenteessä matkusti 140 447 176 matkustajaa. Käytössä on elektroninen lippujärjestelmä "E-talons" ja lipputyyppejä ovat: matkakortille ladattava kuukausilippu ja paperikortille ladattavat neljän, viiden, kymmenen, 20 ja 50 matkan liput (nämä liput voi ladata myös matkakortille); ryhmälippu kahdelle tai kolmelle hengelle; 24 tunnin, kolmen ja viiden päivän liput sekä paperinen kertalippu (etukäteen ostettuna ladataan paperikortille). Hinnatkin ovat melko alhaiset: kertalippu maksaa 0.70 LS (1) kuljettajalta ostettuna tai etukäteen ostettuna 0.50 Ls (0,72), päivälippu 1.90 Ls (2,72) ja kuukausilippu 45.90 Ls (65). Kuukausilipun voimassaolon voi valita päiville ma-pe/ma-su ja kuukausi- sekä viiden päivän lippujen voimassaolon voi valita yhdelle linjalle, yhteen kulkuneuvoon, kahteen kulkuneuvoon tai kaikkiin kulkuneuvoihin. Myös isoille matkalaukuille pitää ostaa 0,70 Ls maksava lippu. 
Lippuja voi ostaa Rīgas satiksmen palvelupisteistä, lippuautomaateista sekä useimmista kioskeista. Lippu pitää leimata kulkuneuvoissa olevissa leimauslaitteissa. Tarkastajien määrää on lisätty ja ilman lippua matkustava saa 2-5 Ls:n tarkastusmaksun.

Riiassa kaikkien linjojen numerointi alkaa yhdestä, jolloin samalla linjanumerolla voi ajaa kolme eri kulkuneuvoa. Keskeisimmät vaihtopaikat ovat raitiovaunuilla ja johdinautoilla päärautatieaseman ympäristössä (Centrālā stacija, Stacijas laukums ja Centrāltirgus) ja busseilla Abrenes ielan bussiterminaali.

Bussiliikenteen 53 linjaa ajetaan uusilla Solariksilla (2-aks./teli/nivel) ja Mercedes-Benz Citaroilla (teli/nivel) sekä vanhoilla Mercedes-Benz O345:illa (2-aks./nivel). Liikenteessä on myös keltaiseksi maalattuja Ikarus E91 -pikkubusseja. Ainoastaan O345:det ovat korkealattiaisia. Osassa Solariksista on led-linjakilvet. Bussilinjat on numeroitu välille 1-55. Viikonloppuöisin liikennöivät yölinjat N1-N8 ja N10, jotka kaikki lähtevät keskustasta joka tasatunti klo 00-05 välillä.

Johdinautoliikenteen 19 linjaa ajetaan uusilla koda Iveco Irisbus 24Tr:llä ja Ganz-Solaris Trollino 18:lla sekä vanhemmilla koda 14Tr/15Tr:llä. Lisäksi käytössä on muutamia AKSM 333- ja Ganz/Maz103T -johdinautoja. Johdinautolinjat on numeroitu välille 1-27. Tihein vuoroväli on linjoilla 3, 15, 22 ja 25.

Raitiovaunuliikenteen 9 linjaa ajetaan pääasiassa vanhoilla Tatra T3- ja Tatra T6B5 -vaunuilla kahden vaunun junina. Linjalla 6 on käytössä myös 20 uutta koda 15T -raitiovaunua. Raitiolinjat on numeroitu välille 2-7 ja 9-11. Linjoja 3 ja 9 ajetaan ainoastaan arkisin. Suurin osa linjoista päättyy keskustaan (Centrāltirgukselle tai Stacijas laukumsille) ja ainoastaan linjat 3, 5 ja 9 ovat heilurilinjoja. Riian raitioliikenteen erikoisuus on trolleytankovirroitin. Tämän johdosta myös ajolangat tarvitsevat vaihteet. Linjan 6 reitin Stacijas laukums-Jugla ajolankoja on muutettu niin, että sillä voi ajaa myös normaalilla virroittimella varustetulla raitiovaunulla.

Lisäksi Riian alueella voi matkustaa valtion rautatieyhtiön lähijunissa Riian joukkoliikenteen lipuilla.

Tarkemmin joukkoliikenteeseen voi tutustua Rīgas Satiksmen nettisivuilla: http://www.rigassatiksme.lv

----------


## Rattivaunu

Riian joukkoliikennevälineistä on mukavasti asiaa täällä.

  Jäljellä olevista (korkeista) kaksiakselisista koda -johdinautoista vain pieni osa on enää käytössä. Suurin osa seisoo ja niitä on suunniteltu myytäväksi mahdollisesti Tallinnaan. Ne ovat tarkalleen ottaen mallia koda  14TrM. Ne ovat siis selvästi uudempia kuin esim. TTTK:n nykyiset 14Tr:t.

----------


## Lasse

Riia tosiaan on heino kaupunki, niin joukkoliikenne- kuin tavallisen turistin kannalta. Ja edullinen! Esimerkiksi Old Riga Palace hotellissa, joka on 4 tähden hotelli 100 metrin päässä linja-autoasemasta, yöpyy 30 - 40 eurolla / yö! Viikonloppuyökin irtoaa 49 eurolla!

Joonaksen mainitsema Abrenes iela kadun paikallisliikenteen solmukohta on bussikuvaajalle ehdoton must! Etenkin arkipäivien ruuhkaliikenteen aikaan siellä liikenne on sen verran vilkasta, että kuvia kertyy helposti sellainen määrä, ettei perässä pysy.

Suositeltavaa on myös vierailla Turgeņeva iela kadulla, josta Galss Buss liikennöi lukuisilla Ruotsista uitetuilla Carrus ja Säffle korisilla busseillaan.

Joukkoliikenneharrastajan kannalta on ehdottomasti suositeltavaa matkustaa Riiaan LUX Expressin tai Hansabuss Business Linen tarjoamilla korkean tason pikavuoroilla, jollaisia ei löydy Suomesta ainoatakaan.
www.luxexpress.eu
www.businessline.ee

Eikä harrastamista kannata rajoittaa Riiaan. Esimerkiksi Jelgavaan pääsee junalla tai bussilla 50 minuutissa, ja kupunki tarjoaa varsin vilkasta joukkoliikennettä, jossa paikallisvuoroja ajetaan pääosin Citaroilla ja upouusilla, Latvialaisen Amoplantin lisenssillä valmistetuilla, VDL Ambassadoreilla. SIA Migar puolestaan liikennöi seudullista liikennettä hieman vanhemman polven Mersuilla:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...2667+Lasse.jpg

Omalla kuvasivustollani on tällä hetkellä 583 kuvaa Latviasta, ja määrä kasvaa pian, sillä olen lähdössa ensi viikolla Riiaan, Lipajaan ja Ventspilsiin.
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transportation/Bus/Latvia/

----------


## LateZ

Merkittävä investointi on suunnitteilla, Riikaan ollaan hankkimassa 150 uutta linja-autoa ja 120 johdinautoa. Hankintamenettely on tarkoitus käynnistää tänä vuonna ja toimituksiin arvellaan menevän pari vuotta. Ymmärtääkseni johdinautot olisivat niveliä. Tänä vuonna olisi lisäksi tulossa 20 matalalattiaista raitiovaunua.

Linkki uutiseen:

http://www.db.lv/razosana/transports...ejbusus-235383

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kulkuneuvojen numeroinnista vielä sen verran, että ne numeroidaan viisinumeroisin tunnuksin, joissa ensimmäinen numero kertoo varikon.

Johdinautoilla: 1xxxx tai 2xxxx.
Raitiovaunuilla: 3xxxx tai 5xxxx. Ennen 4. raitiovaunuvarikon lakkautusta oli myös 4xxxx.
Busseilla: 6xxxx tai 7xxxx.

----------


## ultrix

> Käytössä on elektroninen lippujärjestelmä "E-talons" ja lipputyyppejä ovat: matkakortille ladattava kuukausilippu ja paperikortille ladattavat neljän, viiden, kymmenen, 20 ja 50 matkan liput (nämä liput voi ladata myös matkakortille); ryhmälippu kahdelle tai kolmelle hengelle; 24 tunnin, kolmen ja viiden päivän liput sekä paperinen kertalippu (etukäteen ostettuna ladataan paperikortille). Hinnatkin ovat melko alhaiset: kertalippu maksaa 0.70 LS (1) kuljettajalta ostettuna tai etukäteen ostettuna 0.50 Ls (0,72), päivälippu 1.90 Ls (2,72) ja kuukausilippu 45.90 Ls (65). Kuukausilipun voimassaolon voi valita päiville ma-pe/ma-su ja kuukausi- sekä viiden päivän lippujen voimassaolon voi valita yhdelle linjalle, yhteen kulkuneuvoon, kahteen kulkuneuvoon tai kaikkiin kulkuneuvoihin. Myös isoille matkalaukuille pitää ostaa 0,70 Ls maksava lippu.


On muuten ehkä älyttömin ja vaikeaselkoisin lippujärjestelmä mihin olen törmännyt. Käytännössä siis kannattaa hankkia se omaan linjaan kelpaava kk-lippu ja kertalippuja tarpeen mukaan, paitsi jos asuu monen linjan ja liikennemuodon palvelualueella, jolloin kannattaa ostaa tuo kallis kaikkien linjojen ja kulkumuotojen kk-lippu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kulkuneuvojen numeroinnista vielä sen verran, että ne numeroidaan viisinumeroisin tunnuksin, joissa ensimmäinen numero kertoo varikon.


Näinhän se menee. Ja itse asiassa viisinumeroisessa litaniassa vain kolme keskimmäistä muodostaa varsinaisen järjestysnumeron. Viimeinen luku on joku "ihan turha ja ylimääräinen" numero. Numerointiperiaatetta päivitettiin huomattavasti vuonna 2009. Sitä ennen varikkotunnus oli erotettu väliviivalla. Takimmainen "turha numero" puuttui aiemmin tyystin.

Ehkä asia on helpompaa ymmärtää esimerkin valossa. Toisen toimituserän Trollino 18 -johdinautojen numerot ovat 650 - 674, alkuperäisin varikkotunnuksin ilmoitettuna 2-650...2-674. Kun väliviiva putosi pois, numerot varikkotunnuksineen ovat periaatteessa 2650 - 2674. Mutta sitten perään tuli se ylimääräinen numero, ja tässä tapauksessa vaunuihin merkityt numerot menevät 26509, 26511, 26520, 26531, 26542, 26553, 26564, 26575 jne. aina numeroon 26749 saakka. Loppukoodeilla kai on olevinaan jokin logiikka, mutta se ei kasva vaunu vaunulta joka kohdassa yhdellä numerolla, vaan yhdeksikön jälkeen tulee usein ykkönen, ja vasta sitten nolla ja sen jälkeen uudelleen ykkönen. Joissakin tilanteissa joku numero saattaa toistua (esimerkkisarjassa löytyy vaununnumerot 26695 ja 26705, molemmissa siis vitonen loppukoodina). Mutta eiköhän kaikella ole tarkoituksensa...

----------


## Max

> On muuten ehkä älyttömin ja vaikeaselkoisin lippujärjestelmä mihin olen törmännyt. Käytännössä siis kannattaa hankkia se omaan linjaan kelpaava kk-lippu ja kertalippuja tarpeen mukaan, paitsi jos asuu monen linjan ja liikennemuodon palvelualueella, jolloin kannattaa ostaa tuo kallis kaikkien linjojen ja kulkumuotojen kk-lippu.


En ole Riiasta varma, mutta ainakin Krakovassa tuo vastaava yhden linjan kausilippu on voimassa kaikissa kulkuneuvoissa, jotka kulkevat ko. linjan kanssa samaa reittiä yhteistä pysäkkiä seuraavalle pysäkille asti. 

Esim. jos Helsingissä olisi mahdollista ostaa kuukausilippu nelosen ratikkaan, niin sillä tuon säännön mukaan saisi ajaa Hesperianpuistosta Kuusitielle millä tahansa bussilla tai kympillä sille edelliselle pysäkille (viimeinen yhteinen pysäkki Töölöntullissa). Bussiin voisi myös nousta Elielinaukiolla, koska seuraava pysäkki on yhteinen. 

Krakovassa voi ostaa myös kahdella linjalla voimassa olevan kausilipun. Sinänsä pidän tällaista systeemiä älyttömänä ja turhan monimutkaisena, mutta noin se toimii.

----------


## Dakkus

> Näinhän se menee. Ja itse asiassa viisinumeroisessa litaniassa vain kolme keskimmäistä muodostaa varsinaisen järjestysnumeron. Viimeinen luku on joku "ihan turha ja ylimääräinen" numero. Numerointiperiaatetta päivitettiin huomattavasti vuonna 2009. Sitä ennen varikkotunnus oli erotettu väliviivalla. Takimmainen "turha numero" puuttui aiemmin tyystin.
> 
> Ehkä asia on helpompaa ymmärtää esimerkin valossa. Toisen toimituserän Trollino 18 -johdinautojen numerot ovat 650 - 674, alkuperäisin varikkotunnuksin ilmoitettuna 2-650...2-674. Kun väliviiva putosi pois, numerot varikkotunnuksineen ovat periaatteessa 2650 - 2674. Mutta sitten perään tuli se ylimääräinen numero, ja tässä tapauksessa vaunuihin merkityt numerot menevät 26509, 26511, 26520, 26531, 26542, 26553, 26564, 26575 jne. aina numeroon 26749 saakka. Loppukoodeilla kai on olevinaan jokin logiikka, mutta se ei kasva vaunu vaunulta joka kohdassa yhdellä numerolla, vaan yhdeksikön jälkeen tulee usein ykkönen, ja vasta sitten nolla ja sen jälkeen uudelleen ykkönen. Joissakin tilanteissa joku numero saattaa toistua (esimerkkisarjassa löytyy vaununnumerot 26695 ja 26705, molemmissa siis vitonen loppukoodina). Mutta eiköhän kaikella ole tarkoituksensa...


Tuo "turha" numero vaikuttaa kovasti tarkistusnumerolta, joka lasketaan noiden muiden numeroiden perusteella. Siten, jos ollaan syöttämässä koneelle bussin numero 2-650 tietoja, mutta kirjoitetaankin vahingossa numeroksi 2-652, kone tajuaa huutaa, koska syötetty numero (26529) on mahdoton, koska 2652:n tarkistunumero on 0, ei 9.
Vastaava käytäntö löytyy esim. suomalaisista tilinumeroista, joissa muistaakseni jopa kaksi viimeistä numeroa ovat tarkistusnumeroita, euroseteleistä ja junakaluston EVN-numeroista.
Muttaniin, siitä, että Riiassa olisi käytössä tarkistusnumerot, mulla ei ole mitään varmuutta. Näyttääpähän vaan kovasti tarkistusnumeroilta nuo vikat numerot  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muttaniin, siitä, että Riiassa olisi käytössä tarkistusnumerot, mulla ei ole mitään varmuutta. Näyttääpähän vaan kovasti tarkistusnumeroilta nuo vikat numerot


Ilmeisesti tarkistusnumero on juurikin se termi, joka parhaiten kuvaa ko. numeron tarkoitusta. Kyllä niissä näyttäisi olevan ihan oma logiikkansa. Useiden maiden rautatiekalustossa on myös tarkistusnumerot käytössä, ne vaan on melko usein erotettu väliviivalla (joskus ehkä välilyönnillä / tyhjällä tilalla) muusta litaniasta.

----------


## antti

Tuli taas ajeltua Riiassa ja sen lisäksi Rezeknessä ja Daugavpilssissä (suomeksi Väinänlinna). Rezeknen katuriin oli näemmä myyty Riian pätkä-Ikaruksia, nopeasti havaiten näin niitä viisi kappaletta ja eikä muita lainkaan. Daugavpilssissä olin yötä ja seuraavana aamuna matkustin huvikseni raitsikka ykkösen ees taas koko linjan. Matka maksoi 30 santimia eli 45 -senttiä ja oli rahastaja lippukauppaa tekemässä. Mennessä Tatra perävaunuineen ja palatessa komea RV-raitsikka. Täytyy myöntää, että näissä oli tunnelmaa. Riiassa pääsin uuden nivelskodaraitsikan kyytiin, ihme kyllä ei ollut matalalattiamallia. Kaikki uutuudet näyttivät olevan 6-linjalla, puolet talon värissä ja loput täysmainoksissa. Päiväksi ostin 24h lipun 1,90 Lt ja kentällä käydessäni iski taas tarkastaja kyytiin ja kysyin häneltä paljonko sakko olisi, nyt sanottiin viisi latia kun aikaisemmin kuski puhui 20 latista, ehkä tarkastaja oli enemmän oikeassa. Agoda-hotellihakumoottorilla löytyy edullisia hotellihuoneita, jos joku lähtee sinne päin turistimatkalle.  Tässä vielä kuva uudesta Skodaraitsikasta:    http://www.tundria.com/trams/LVA/Pho...Tram2-cr.shtml  ja Väinänlinnan RV:stä:    http://www.tundria.com/trams/LVA/Pho...Tram1-cr.shtml

----------


## Palomaa

> Matka maksoi 30 santimia eli 45 -senttiä..."
> .....iski taas tarkastaja kyytiin ja kysyin häneltä paljonko sakko olisi, nyt sanottiin viisi latia kun aikaisemmin kuski puhui 20 latista, ehkä tarkastaja oli enemmän oikeassa.


Tässä on esimerkki kuinka kallista suomessa matkustaminen on paikasta toiseen, ja kuinka halvat sakot siellä on. Pakko sanoa että tekisi itsekin mieli lähteä käymään etelän maissa ja käydä ajelemassa reittejä ja ihan vaan lomailla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Viime kesänä käväisin myöskin Latviassa (Riga, Daugavpils, Jekabpils). Matkanteko on tosiaan edullista, Daugavpilsissä pisti silmään yksinkertainen rahastusjärjestelmä: nouse kyytiin ja anna raha rahastajalle.

Riiassa nuo tarkastajat ovat kyllä aika lepsuja. He näyttävästi tekevät sen virheen, että ottavat liputta matkustavat ulos, jolloin moni heistä lähtee omille teilleen maksamatta...

Viime kesän kuvat: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Arkisto/Latvija/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kävinpäs taas Riiassa viime viikonlopun tienoilla. Joukkoliikenteellä tuli tottakai matkustettua, tällä kertaa 3 päivän lipulla.

Muutamia havaintoja Riian joukkoliikenteestä:

- Johdinautolinjan 15 viikonlopun viiden minuutin vuoroväli ja nivelautot eivät tahdo riittää millään, jopa sunnuntaina ovat linjan autot tuulilasikuormassa lähes koko päivän.
- Raitiovaunulinjojen 3 ja 6 reittiosuus välillä 45. vidusskola-Jugla on ratatyöt käynnissä ja linjoja korvaa bussi 6T. Työt liittyvät linjan 6 perusparannukseen. Töiden arvoitu kesto on vuoteen 2013 saakka.
- Raitiovaunulinjan 4 radalla on myöskin käynnissä ratatyöt Imantan päässä. Kiskojen betonielementtejä vaihdetaan ja kiskoihin asennetaan ääntä eristävää kumia. Jūrmalas gatven ja Kurzemes prospektsin pysäkit rakennetaan uusiksi ja niistä tulee (luultavasti) Riian ensimmäiset korkeat pysäkit.
- Uusia koda 15T -raitiovaunuja on kokomainosteipattu.

Rīgas satiksme on julkaissut uudet reittikartat: http://www.rigassatiksme.lv/lv/aktua...arsrutu-shemas

----------


## Joonas Pio

> - Raitiovaunulinjojen 3 ja 6 reittiosuus välillä 45. vidusskola-Jugla on ratatyöt käynnissä ja linjoja korvaa bussi 6T. Työt liittyvät linjan 6 perusparannukseen. Töiden arvoitu kesto on vuoteen 2013 saakka.


Kuvia tuosta ratatyömaasta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=1797 (alussa muita kuvia, ensimmäinen ratatyökuva on 7. kuva)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=1798

Keskustelua Riian joukkoliikenteestä:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290603

Tuolla foorumilla kerrottiin, että raitiovaunulinja 6 saatetaan jatkaa Ausekļa ielalle, minkä johdosta raiteita on uusittu Kansallisteatterin (Nacionālais teātris) pysäkin kohdalla, Krijāņa Valdemāra ielan ja Kronvalda bulvāriksen risteyksessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riiassa järjestettiin keväällä lapsille tutustuminen 5. raitiovaunuvarikkoon. Varikolla oli myös piirrustuskilpailu, aiheena Riian joukkoliikenne. Parhaimmat piirrustukset valittiin nettiin äänestettäväksi, ja äänestyksen voittaja sai piirrustuksensa etalons-lippuja koristamaan. Etalons tuntuu muuten olevan Rigas Satiksmelle lähes tulkoon toinen brändi, sillä sitä mainostetaan kaupunkilaisille hyvin paljon ja näkyvästi.

Tässä Rigas Satiksmen uutinen ja voittaja Katrīna Vasiļjeva töineen:
http://www.rigassatiksme.lv/lv/aktua...jevas-zimejumu

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kun Riiassa sataa paljon lunta, kuten tänään perjantaina, saavat henkilöautoilijat käyttää joukkoliikennettä ilmaiseksi auton rekisteriotteen näyttämällä.  :Very Happy: 

Rīgas satiksmen uutinen latviaksi ja englanniksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riian raitiovaunulinjan 11 rataa ja ajolankoja on muutettu niin, että linjaa on nyt mahdollista ajaa normaaleilla virroittimilla varustetuilla raitiovaunuilla (koda 15T ja koda 15T1). Testiajoja on jo tehty, mutta siitä ei ole vielä tietoa, milloin normaali liikenne alkaa kodilla.

Kuvia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=1858
http://transphoto.ru/photo/559266/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viime torstaista 7.2. alkaen alkoivat koda 15T- ja 15T1-vaunut ajaa normaalissa liikenteessä linjalla 11.

Rīgas satiksmen uutinen latviaksi
Rīgas satiksmen uutinen englanniksi

Seuraava linja, joka tullaan muuttamaan matalalattiaraitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi seuraavien vuosien aikana, on linja 4. Tämä johtunee siitä, että linja 4 ajetaan osittain 5. raitiovaunuvarikolta, ja matalalattiavaunut halutaan sijoittaa yhdelle varikolle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuolla foorumilla kerrottiin, että raitiovaunulinja 6 saatetaan jatkaa Ausekļa ielalle, minkä johdosta raiteita on uusittu Kansallisteatterin (Nacionālais teātris) pysäkin kohdalla, Krijāņa Valdemāra ielan ja Kronvalda bulvāriksen risteyksessä.


Viime torstaina 16.5. raitiolinjan 6 reitti jatkettiin Ausekļa ielalle. Rīgas satiksmen uutinen

----------


## Joonas Pio

Raitiovaunulinjojen 3 ja 6 reittiosuus 45. vidusskola-Jugla avattiin tnn liikenteelle peruskorjattuna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Rīgas satiksme tilaa 125 uutta 18-metrist koda 27Tr -johdinautoa. Sopimus sislt mys option 38 johdinautoon.

Rīgas satiksmen uutinen

----------


## Karosa

> Rīgas satiksme tilaa 125 uutta 18-metrist koda 27Tr -johdinautoa.


Eiks nm ole samoja kuin Solaris Urbino 18, mutta toisella nimell, tai jotain vastaavaa?

kuva

----------


## killerpop

> Eiks nm ole samoja kuin Solaris Urbino 18, mutta toisella nimell, tai jotain vastaavaa?


Itse kyttisin nime Solaris Trollino 18. Enhn myskn kutsu Volvo 8700RLE-busseja Deutz:n nimell.

http://translate.google.com/translat...is_Trollino_18

----------


## Karosa

> Itse kyttisin nime Solaris Trollino 18.


Pahoittelut, en ole niin varma noista Solariksista, mutta kuitenkin, onko nuo sama tuote, vain kahdella eri nimell, vai?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pahoittelut, en ole niin varma noista Solariksista, mutta kuitenkin, onko nuo sama tuote, vain kahdella eri nimell, vai?


Noiden kyseisten johdinautojen koko nimi on koda 27Tr Solaris, eli ovat muuten sama tuote, paitsi tss on kodan omat shklaitteet. Kytin vain samaa nime kuin uutisessa.

----------


## Karosa

> paitsi tss on kodan omat shklaitteet.


Ahaa, no se selitt tuon nimen!  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Riiassahan on jo nyt kahden eri hankinta- ja toimitusern 18-metrisi nivelrakenteisia Solaris-johdinautoja. Ne ovat perinteisi Trollino 18 -niveltrollikoita. Ja tiedoksi, ett Trollino-perhe perustuu Urbino-kaupunkibussiin. Nyt olemassaolevista Trollino 18 -johdinautoista myhempi toimtuser on varustettu kodan tekniikalla. Aika monessa toimitusern kuuluvassa ajoneuvossa keulapellill on nkyvill kodan nimi, mutta ei kaikissa.

 koda itse ei en valmista kokonaisia johdinautoja, mutta sen tekniikkaa saa mm. Solariksen valmistamiin trollikoihin. Mallit nykyiselln ovat 26Tr (kaksiakselinen), 27Tr (nivelrakenne) ja 28Tr (tukiakselilla varustettu kolmiakselinen jykk - ei nivel). Viimeksi mainittuja kutsutaan useissa yhteyksiss koda-johdinautoiksi, vaikka ulkoasu tietenkin antaisi ymmrt jostain muusta.

Riian johdinautoista on kuvia mm. tll. Kuvaston kaikki Solaris-koriset niveljohdinautot ovat viel Trollino 18:ia, vaikkakin myhemmn toimitusern ajoneuvoissa on kodan tekniikkaa.

----------


## vristo

Salzburgin uudet Solaris-niveljohdinautot ovat mys "Skodia", kuten noin kymmenen vuotta sitten hankitut VanHoolitkin.

http://www.bus-tram.at/html/fahrzeug..._salzburg.html

Kuvia noista runsaan viikon takaa Salzburgista; nm ovat muotoilultaan viel perinteisi Solaris-busseja:

http://db.tt/3locDD5E
http://db.tt/nUNT4aDN

Salzburgin tuoreimmat Solaris Trollino18-trollikat ovat muotoilultaan valmistajan uusinta MetroStyle-konseptia (saatavilla mys diesel- tai hybriditekniikalla):

http://db.tt/KvReS0He

----------


## vompatti

Tulipa taas kyty Riiassa. Tosiaan, linja 6 on jatkettu Ausekla ielalle ja ratatit tll ptkll tehdn edelleen. Linjalla 11 ajavat Skodat. Ovat muuten Skodat erittin hiljaisia vaunuja!

Ihan varmasti nin trollikan, joka kulki sarvet alhaalla. Havaitsin sen itse raitiovaunusta, joten en osaa sanoa, oliko se olevinaan jollakin linjalla. Samoin trollikan tyyppi ji tuntemattomaksi. Onkos niss akut langattomilla osuuksilla kulkemiseksi?

Valitettavasti yhdellkn joukkoliikenteen pyskill ei ollut minknlaista karttaa. Minulla ei ollut mukana mitn Riian karttaa. Monestikin olisin halunnut katsoa  pyskin kartasta, mill kadulla olen ja minne olen menossa. Ei auttanut kuin kulkea ulkomuistista tai kysell ohikulkijoilta. Ostin kuitenkin kioskilta Riian joukkoliikennekartan (hinta muistaakseni 0,89 latia). Kartan tarkempi tutkiminen paljasti, ett sen on tehnyt Vitalijs Barisevs. Pienell prntttyn lukeekin: "This is not an official transit map of Riga." Kartan tiedot ovat viime vuoden keskuusta, joten kartan mukaan ratikat 3 ja 6 eivt aja Juglaan.

Tajusin mys, ett lipun lukija saattaa nytt punaista valoa vaikka lippu olisi validi. Nin ilmeisesti ky, jos jatkan reitti samalla linjanumerolla lyhyen ajan kuluessa. Ruudulla nkyy kyll joku jrkev teksti, mutta mit min siit ymmrtisin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ihan varmasti nin trollikan, joka kulki sarvet alhaalla. Havaitsin sen itse raitiovaunusta, joten en osaa sanoa, oliko se olevinaan jollakin linjalla. Samoin trollikan tyyppi ji tuntemattomaksi. Onkos niss akut langattomilla osuuksilla kulkemiseksi?


Linjoilla 9 ja 27 on keskustan pss lyhyt osuus, joka ajetaan apumoottorin voimin - tll osuudella ei ole ajolankoja. Johdintankojen hallinta tapahtuu kuljettajanpaikalta nappia painamalla. RS:n koda 24Tr-Irisbus-sarjan ydinosa on varustettu apumoottorilla + generaattorilla. Tst on kyll ollut puhetta aiemminkin tll foorumilla.

Aiemmasta koda/Solaris-keskustelusta: kodan mallit 26Tr/27Tr/28Tr on esitelty vuonna 2010. Sit vanhemmat kodan tekniikalla varustetut Solaris-johdinautot on tyypitetty aina Solaris Trollinon joiksikin versioiksi (12/15/18).

----------


## late-

> Aiemmasta koda/Solaris-keskustelusta: kodan mallit 26Tr/27Tr/28Tr on esitelty vuonna 2010. Sit vanhemmat kodan tekniikalla varustetut Solaris-johdinautot on tyypitetty aina Solaris Trollinon joiksikin versioiksi (12/15/18).


Ainakin uusien osalta kyse lienee siit, ett koko paketin on myynyt koda. En osaa sanoa tehtiink Trollinoista kaupat Solariksen vai kodan kanssa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En osaa sanoa tehtiink Trollinoista kaupat Solariksen vai kodan kanssa.


Rīgas satiksmen mukaan kaupat tehtiin koda Electricin kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rīgas satiksmen mukaan kaupat tehtiin koda Electricin kanssa.


Tarkoitat ilmeisesti uusinta kauppaa? Tt edeltvkin suurhankinta eli viitisen vuotta sitten tulleet koda-Irisbus 24Tr:t lienevt nekin kodan kautta hankittuja. Siin oli kysymyksess 150 kaksiakselisen trollikan osto. Voisi olettaa, ett nyt tilattujen nivelien tultua ajoon kaikki korkealattiaiset vanhat johdinautot poistuvat kytst. En pid mahdottomana, ett jopa vanhimpia matalalattiaisia trollikoita saattaisi menn ainakin seisomaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tarkoitat ilmeisesti uusinta kauppaa? Tt edeltvkin suurhankinta eli viitisen vuotta sitten tulleet koda-Irisbus 24Tr:t lienevt nekin kodan kautta hankittuja.


Kyll, tarkoitin uusinta kauppaa, pahoittelut vrinymmryksestni. Eli siis: kahden uusimman hankinnan johdinautot on hankittu kodan kautta ja Trollinot Solariksen kautta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riian johdinautolinjan 27 (Stacijas laukums-Ābolu iela) reittiä jatkettiin 2.9. Ziepniekkalnsiin, bussien kääntöpaikalle. Samalla bussilinja 42 lakkautettiin.

Rīgas Satiksmen uutinen latviaksi
Rīgas Satiksmen uutinen englanniksi

----------


## Joonas Pio

Samalla kun Latviassa siirryttiin euroon, myös Riian joukkoliikenteen lippuvalikoimaa on yksinkertaistettu. Esimerkiksi kuukausi- ja viiden päivän lipuissa vaihtoehtoja ovat arkipäivät/kaikki päivät ja yksi reitti/kaikki kulkuneuvot. 24-tunnin ja kolmen päivän lippuja myydään vain kaikkiin kulkuneuvoihin käyviksi. Hintaesimerkkejä euroissa: kertalippu 0,60, 24-tunnin lippu 2,50, kuukausilippu 40,00.

Liput ja hinnat

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Rīgas satiksme tilaa 125 uutta 18-metristä koda 27Tr -johdinautoa. Sopimus sisältää myös option 38 johdinautoon.


Ensimmäinen näistä saapui Riikaan pari viikkoa sitten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiYRQ19QXm8

----------


## 8.6

Olin Riiassa tällä ja viime viikolla useina päivinä (sekä joulukuussa 2019, huhtikuussa 2019 ja kesäkuussa 2018). Suurimman osan ajasta olen käyttänyt raitioliikenteeseen. Nykyisin Riiassa on kahdeksan raitiolinjaa, joista työmatkalinja 9 ei liikennöi nyt koronan aikana. Viime vuosien merkittävin muutos on linjojen 4 ja 6 yhdistäminen linjaksi 1 vuonna 2017. Linja 3 kulkee tunnin välein ja tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Juglasta Ķengaragsin suuntaan, ja loput ovatkin sitten varsinaisia päälinjoja. Linja 1 on pitkä (yli tunnin suuntaansa) heilurilinja, joka kulkee tavallisesti viiden minuutin välein ruuhka-aikaan, mutta nyt vain kymmenen minuutin välein koko päivän. 2 kulkee yleensä arkisin kolme kertaa tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan (nyt kaksi), 5 koko päivän neljästä viiteen kertaan tunnissa (nyt 3-4) ja 10 ruuhka-aikaan viisi kertaa tunnissa (nyt kolme kertaa tunnissa koko päivän). Linjat 7 ja 11 kulkevat sekä nyt että tavallisesti ruuhkassa kahdeksan minuutin välein ja päivisin kymmenen minuutin välein. Liikennettä on supistettu siis ylivoimaisesti eniten ykköseltä.

Tällä hetkellä matalalattiavaunuja käytetään vain ykkösellä, jonka kaikki vuorot ajetaankin niillä (vakiotilanteessa viiden minuutin vuorovälillä alle puolet vuoroista). 11:llä on yleensä ajettu noin puolet vuoroista matalalattiavaunuilla, mutta nyt koko liikenne hoidetaan Tatra T3SU:illa, sillä ilmeisesti siltatöiden aikaisen väliaikaisesti yksiraiteisen osuuden ajolangat eivät mahdollista saksivirroitinten käyttöä. 26 matalalattiavaunusta on kerrallaan ajossa noin 3/5. Linjoilla 5 ja 10 käytetään käytetään ainoastaan T3SU:ita kuten ennenkin, kolmosen molemmat ratikat ovat Tatra T6B5SU:ita ja seiskalla pääosin T6B5SU:ita, mutta myös 1-3 T3SU:ta kuten ennenkin. Kakkosella ajetaan nyt vakiona T6B5SU:illa, mutta yhtenä päivänä toisessa vuoroista oli T3-vaunupari.

Nyt koronan aikaan arkisin kaikki vuorot, myös linjoilla 2 ja 10, ajetaan kaksinajossa, jotta turvavälit olisivat suuremmat. Normaalitilanteessa kakkosella on ajettu joko kaikki vuorot tai 2/3 vuoroista yksittäisvaunuin ja kympillä 2/3 yksittäisvaunuin. Viikonloppuisin linjoilla 2 ja 10 käytetään edelleen ainoastaan T3SU:ita yksinajossa. Koska kaksinajossa olevat vaunut on kytketty pysyvästi yhteen vaunupareiksi, viikonloppuisin ajossa on sellaisia ratikoita, joita ei käytetä arkisin. Tämä ei ole kuitenkaan ongelma vuorovälien harventamisen vuoksi. Linjat 1 ja 11 ajetaan 5. varikolta ja muut linjat 3. varikolta. Koska arkisin ajetaan ainoastaan kaksinajossa, kolmosvarikon kalustotarve on laskenut korkeintaan yhden vaunun verran, kun taas vitosvarikon kaluston käyttö on vähentynyt kolmeen viidesosaan. Siitä huolimatta linjalla 11 näkyi kahtena päivänä kolmosvarikolta lainattu T3SU-vaunupari 30286+30297, vaikka kaikki vuorot ajetaan nykyisenkin aikataulun mukaan 5. varikolta.

Ratatöitä tehdään tällä hetkellä vain yhdellä sillalla linjalla 11. Väliaikaisen radan rakentamisen aikaan muutama viikko sitten raitiolinja oli korvattu bussilinjalla 11T. 2018 vastaavasti linjan 5 Iļģuciemsin pää korvattu bussilla 5T, ja lisäksi linjalla 1 oli yhdessä kohtaa yksiraiteinen osuus ja linjalla 11 toisessa kohtaa. Ajojohtimia ei ole päivitetty saksivirroitinkelpoisiksi muutamaan vuoteen, joten vain linjoilla 1 ja 11 (ei tosin jälkimmäisellä tällä hetkellä) voidaan käyttää matalalattiavaunuja.

Matalalattiavaunuja tilattiin vuonna 2016 lisää 20 kappaletta kodalta (samoja 15T-ratikoita kuten edellisetkin matalalattivaunut), viisi neliosaista ja 15 kolmiosaista. Vaunujen toimitus ja käyttöönotto on kuitenkin viivästynyt kerta toisensa jälkeen oikeusriidan ja teknisten vikojen vuoksi eikä yksikään uuden sarjan ratikoista ole tällä hetkellä käytössä. Vuonna 2019 1-2 vaunua oli jonkin aikaa säännöllisessä liikenteessä, mutta nekin sittemmin poistettiin. Kun kaikki 20 ratikkaa saadaan aikanaan käyttöön, selvästi suurin osa linjojen 1 ja 11 vuoroista pystytään liikennöimään matalalattiavaunuilla ja noin 40 Tatraa pystytään poistamaan. Vaikka Tatroja ei olekaan poistettu viime vuosina, hylätyllä 4. varikolla seisseitä T3SU:ita on myyty Ukrainaan: 2018 19 vaunua Mariupoliin ja 2019 neljä vaunua Konotopiin. Myös vuonna 2014 myytiin peräti 30 Tatraa, jotka päätyivät ilmeisesti kaikki Harkovaan. Nelosvarikon pihalla seisseet huonokuntoisen näköiset T6B5SU:t olivat myös hävinneet huhtikuussa 2019, mutta ne menivät todennäköisesti romuksi.

Riian lippujärjestelmä on edelleen sama mitä ketjussa aiemmin selitettiin. Vilkkaimmilla pysäkeillä on monilippuautomaatteja. Matkustajainformaatio on hyvää, sillä ratikoissa, johdinautoissa ja busseissa on kuulutukset ja sisänäytöt ja osalla pysäkeistä on laiturinäyttöjä. T3SU:issa on edelleen käsikäyttöiset linjanumerokilvet, mutta muissa ratikoissa, busseissa ja johdinautoissa on sähköiset, myös määränpään näyttävät linjakilvet, joista reilu puolet on kääntöpistekilpiä ja loput oransseja LED-kilpiä.

Vanhimmat bussit ovat Citaroita 2000-luvun alkupuolelta, ja niitä on sekä täysmatalina pätkinä että nivelinä. Johdinautot ovat Solaris Trollino 18:ia, koda 24Tr Irisbuseja ja koda Solaris 27Tr:iä. Yksi vilkkaimmista bussilinjoista muutettiin hiljattain johdinautolinjaksi 4. Neljännekseltä reitistä puuttuu ajojohtimet, mutta linjalla käytetään pääosin Riian uusimpia johdinautoja, jotka toimivat myös vedyllä. Linjalta 9 on jo pidemmän aikaa puuttunut ajojohtimet pieneltä osalta reitistä ja linjalta 27 jopa kahdelta viidesosalta. Näitä liikennöidään koda 24Tr Irisbuseilla, joissa on dieselgeneraattorit. Johdinautolinja 27 olisi ehkä muutettu bussilinjaksi, ellei sen reitti kulkisi johdinautovarikon ohi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Samalla kun Latviassa siirryttiin euroon, myös Riian joukkoliikenteen lippuvalikoimaa on yksinkertaistettu. Esimerkiksi kuukausi- ja viiden päivän lipuissa vaihtoehtoja ovat arkipäivät/kaikki päivät ja yksi reitti/kaikki kulkuneuvot. 24-tunnin ja kolmen päivän lippuja myydään vain kaikkiin kulkuneuvoihin käyviksi. Hintaesimerkkejä euroissa: kertalippu 0,60, 24-tunnin lippu 2,50, kuukausilippu 40,00.
> 
> Liput ja hinnat


Kun Narvessen -kioskista ostaa pahvisen raitiovaunulipun, niin näytetäänkö sitä lukijalle vai pitääkö se työntää johonkin reikään. Näytin sitä lukijalle, joka sitten näytti nollia. Tuli sellainen tunne että ei välttämättä mennyt oikein.

----------


## 8.6

Ei ratikoissa ole ainakaan mitään reiällisiä leimauslaitteita, joten tietääkseni kaikki pahvikortit näytetään matkakortinlukijoille. Yksi lippu lakkasi Riiassa toimimasta yhtäkkiä, vaikkei se ollut taipunut pahasti ym., joten epäilen teknistä vikaa. Ja sitten oli erään Tatra T3:n lukijoissa sellainen vika, että pahvikortit eivät kelvanneet, mutta muoviset matkakortit luettiin normaalisti.

----------


## vompatti

Kaikki liput aina näytetään lukijalle, joka sanoo piip ja näyttää vihreää valoa. Punainen valo ja ilkeä BEEP-ääni voi tulla siitä, ettei lippu kelpaa (matkoja ei ole, kausi ei ole voimassa, yrität leimata toisen kerran tms.). Kaksi vierekkäistä lippua (esim. Tallinnan lippua ja Riian lippu) lompakossa aiheuttavat virheen myös, joten näytäthän vain pelkkää pahvilippua lukijalle.

Virheen saa sillä, että yrittää kaksi kertaa peräkkäin näyttää samalla reitillä samaa korttia. Jäin pois ratikasta, viivyin paikalla hetken ja jatkoin seuraavalla saman linjan vaunulla eteenpäin. Kone ei lippuani hyväksynyt. Tarkastaja varmaan olisi hyväksynyt, olinhan leimannut sen samalla linjalla, jolla matkustin.

----------


## Salomaa

JOs Riiassa lähdetään siitä että yksi matka päättyy kun vaunusta noustaan ulos ja uusi matka alkaa kun noustaan toiseen vaunuun uudelleen. silloin ei tarkastajakaan olisi hyväksynyt.

----------


## 8.6

> Kaikki liput aina näytetään lukijalle, joka sanoo piip ja näyttää vihreää valoa. Punainen valo ja ilkeä BEEP-ääni voi tulla siitä, ettei lippu kelpaa (matkoja ei ole, kausi ei ole voimassa, yrität leimata toisen kerran tms.). Kaksi vierekkäistä lippua (esim. Tallinnan lippua ja Riian lippu) lompakossa aiheuttavat virheen myös, joten näytäthän vain pelkkää pahvilippua lukijalle.
> 
> Virheen saa sillä, että yrittää kaksi kertaa peräkkäin näyttää samalla reitillä samaa korttia. Jäin pois ratikasta, viivyin paikalla hetken ja jatkoin seuraavalla saman linjan vaunulla eteenpäin. Kone ei lippuani hyväksynyt. Tarkastaja varmaan olisi hyväksynyt, olinhan leimannut sen samalla linjalla, jolla matkustin.


Riian lukijat lukevat lipun lompakosta (kuten HSL:n, Fölin ym.), jos kortit on sijoitettu oikein eikä tiellä ole toista radiotunnistekorttia. Jos luku ei onnistu, niin otan tietysti lipun pois lompakosta, mutta sen yhden ratikan lukijat eivät sitä jostakin syystä lukeneet; kaikkien seuraavien kulkuneuvojen taas lukivat. Nousin myös joitakin kertoja lyhyen, vuorovälin mittaisen kuvauspysähdyksen jälkeen uudelleen saman linjan vaunuun, mutta tällöinkin lipun lukeminen onnistui. Ja tämä epäonnistunut yritys oli muuten päivän ensimmäinen matka.

----------

